# Kilmartin Graveyard, Carnassarie Castle and Stone Circles.



## BFG316 (Jan 23, 2009)

Have just been copying photos onto an external hard drive to free up some space on my now aging PC when I came across some photos of when my partner and myself decided to go and visit family in Fort William in 2004.

Whilst up there I met my partner's cousin's new partner, now husband, and told him of my thirst of knowledge for all things Knights Templar, so he said I should visit Kilmartin and see the gravestones there. I had read about these and seen pics of these in some of the many books that I had read on the subject of KT.

Anyway on with the show.







The coat of arms is the same as on the entrance as that of Carnassarie Castle.











Typical skull and cross bone KT grave stones.


























Gravestones like this can be seen in the Holy Blood and Holy Grail and Hiram Key they are said to be Knight's Templar and are literally a tracing of the knight's own sword.






A broken cross inside the chirch at Kilmartin.











Carnasserie Castle:

On the way back after visiting Kilmartin I spotted this castle on a hill so headed towards it, my new found scout wasn't sure of it's history so here is some I have found about it!

It was built in 1565 by the Bishop of Argyll. If any of you are into ruined castles this is the place for you. It has been made safe and open to visitors it provides an insight into the design and construction of 16 th century castles in Argyll. I can't do heaights but you can climb the steps up to the highest point in relative safety, but me being a cowardy person I let some else take a photo or 2.






Same coat of arms as that at Kilmartin Church!!











A view from the top!






Temple Wood Stone Circle.

This is a stone circle over the top of a cairn apparently. Here is a bit of lit of Ancient Scotland - 

The beautifully placed stone circle at Temple Wood in the Kilmartin valley. 

The circle is about 40 feet (twelve metres) in diameter. 

Originally there was a circle of 22 stones. Three of these stones have been carved: one with a number of concentric circles; another with two spirals - one on each of two adjoining faces with the ends of the spirals meeting at the edge; and a third with cup-marks. 

In the centre of the circle a kerb-cairn was constructed over a cist in which cremated bones were found. 

Two cairns were built over cists outside the stone circle. 

Later a large cairn was built up which covered the inner cairn, the stone circle and the two outer cairns. 

Post holes from another stone circle were found just a little way from the main Temple Wood circle. 











Some other standing stones in a nearby field.






Anyway I hope you like these photos. Am planning to do a Scotland visit later this year so I now have a list of likely places to visit and also revisit. So watch this space!!


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 23, 2009)

Superb stuff, BFG. Those tombstones are brilliant...especially the ones with the knights and swords.
Some excellent ancient history there too. The henge is great. 
Cheers for those.


----------



## Mole Man (Jan 23, 2009)

There are some really good pictures from the grave yard, that is a place I must get to one day.


----------



## Scruffyone (Jan 23, 2009)

I agree, those tombstones are fantastic. I love all that stuff, and i'm starting a bit of a project on cemetary monuments. Does that make me weird?


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 23, 2009)

Scruffyone said:


> ...i'm starting a bit of a project on cemetary monuments. Does that make me weird?



Nope! I'm doing something similar. Mind you, perhaps we're both weird!


----------



## BFG316 (Jan 23, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Nope! I'm doing something similar. Mind you, perhaps we're both weird!



I don't think it is weird! I must admit I do get a few sideways glances when I am taking photos of some gravestones from some people, but I find they don't bother you if you talk to yourself!!  I have a few to post of the local cemetaries to me here when I get around to it.


----------



## The Pirate (Jan 27, 2009)

Great stuff... i`m a cemetary worrier myself so thses are fantastic.


----------



## escortmad79 (Jan 28, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Nope! I'm doing something similar. Mind you, perhaps we're both weird!


Nah, there are a fair few ruined kirks up here & I find myself wondering around the gravestones looking for interesting ones


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 28, 2009)

escortmad79 said:


> Nah, there are a fair few ruined kirks up here & I find myself wondering around the gravestones looking for interesting ones



 My gravestone pic collection is growing by the minute...mainly old celtic/christian ones but also some wonderful sea-related ones with fishing boats and anchors.


----------



## infromthestorm (Jan 28, 2009)

Fascinating explore,the headstones are something else and having told all & sundry that i wish to be cremated,seeing these has given me second thoughts !!


----------



## The Pirate (Jan 29, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> but also some wonderful sea-related ones with fishing boats and anchors.



you mean like this great one i spotted last week ???


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 29, 2009)

The Pirate said:


> you mean like this great one i spotted last week ???



Yes, that's the kind of thing. That's a fab one, TP.


----------

